# Alaska 3 yr old snow Bengal



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Alaska 3 yr old snow Bengal , Very Chatty and affectionate.she will need to be an only cat but isn't dominant like most Bengals she is comfortable in a pen near to other cats .
Had first Vacs will need another in 3 weeks time










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning ,unbelievable how shes with you.

If i didnt have our two. I would at the drop of a hat.

Fingers and paws crossed for a forever home for her asap xxx

Her colours remind me of my old friend s


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with Welshjet she is absolutely stunning, hope she gets a home soon


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a shame you're 3 and a half hours away otherwise I'd have her like a shot!

Been looking to adopt a cat for the past month now and so far had little success.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Emz have you tried these cat rescues?

Home - Blackpool Cats in Care

Haworth Cat Rescue - Welcome

Home


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

there are a few people looking on the bengal forums if you can post it there or I can?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

this little girlie has a possible home lined up now,thank you for thinking of her though


----------

